# :hello: newbie here



## Cami82 (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi, I'm Cami! I have been looking around alot of fitness forums lately, and I decided on this one-because of the information that is provided. I am 5'8", and weigh between 132-138- my weight fluctuates alot.  My bf% is 22 currently-measured with calipers yesterday morning.

I am here to look for information on weightlifting-I am a idiot in the gym. I look like a chicken with its head chopped off. I also want to lose 7-8lbs, and lower my bf.

Any info will always be greatly appriciated


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Cami


----------



## DWIPump (Jul 21, 2003)

Where in Il?


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 21, 2003)

Peoria


----------



## kuso (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2003)

hello


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2003)

Cami82 welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Cami!


----------



## ehayden71 (Jul 22, 2003)

you startin' a journal over here, Cam?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

WELCOME TO IM CAMI!!!


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for welcoming me everyone! I am glad to be a part of IM!


----------



## bodyhard (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey Cami you are the same cami who said she was going to the east coast on another site correct?


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey stranger!


----------



## Cami82 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey FG, and yes BH, I am the one moving to Philly in August


----------

